# Nena's Schwinn Project.



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It is finally time to get this project started. This project is possable becasue of the generosity of our layitlow community and its membrs. 

For those that dont know, Nena came to me and asked me to help her build a bike. She would go to carshows and saw us with our bikes and wanted to be a part of that. With that as her motivation I present to you her project.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FUKK BOW WOW. SORRY.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hate hate hate jk u kno nena is mi amor


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 8 2007, 06:54 PM~8261579
> *FUKK BOW WOW.  SORRY.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.
> *


lol. Maybe it will look better in person? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its aight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I do not like the fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What we have here is a 1981 Schwinn. Soon to be cleaned up and modified.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

How much do you want for the fork?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks to the following people for giving Nena a start on her project. 

Handlebars/Stem - Str8crazy80









Rims/tubes - Schwinn 1966









Steering tube - bad news









Mirrors - 76'_SCHWINN









Twisted cups - Bone Collector









Twisted kickstand - D Twist









Pedals - excalibur









Seat post clamp - ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB









Fenders will be made by RO-BC (taco)

Bondo will be done by .L1L CR1M1N4L::


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 8 2007, 07:35 PM~8261835
> *How much do you want for the fork?
> *


I will pm you in a minute.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Theres a few items that were waiting for but I will work on the frame in the meantime.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Cant waite


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thats a good start.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

what do u need


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 09:44 PM~8261908
> *thats a good start.
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For everyone wondering what she needs, she still needs alot of things.

Forks, tires, small lights, chain, sissy bar, fender braces, seat, chainguard, valve caps, etc. 

Im going to give her a crank, Head Light and seatpost.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jul 8 2007, 07:57 PM~8262009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking for a Schwinn chainguard but thanks for the offer.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 06:52 PM~8261570
> *It is finally time to get this project started. This project is possable becasue of the generosity of our layitlow community and its membrs.
> 
> For those that dont know, Nena came to me and asked me to help her build a bike. She would go to carshows and saw us with our bikes and wanted to be a part of that. With that as her motivation I present to you her project.
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 8 2007, 05:54 PM~8261579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ya sabes 


but yeah i been tryin to save money cuz i know it not cheap. but damn i cant believe its finally gettin started :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 05:52 PM~8261570
> *It is finally time to get this project started. This project is possable becasue of the generosity of our layitlow community and its membrs.
> 
> For those that dont know, Nena came to me and asked me to help her build a bike. She would go to carshows and saw us with our bikes and wanted to be a part of that. With that as her motivation I present to you her project.
> ...


damn raul. i cant believe its finally gettin started.
i just wish cutty was here to see this be done...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Nena what you color have you decided on?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 8 2007, 07:21 PM~8262211
> *Hey Nena what you color have you decided on?
> *


i was gunna go to the fabric store so i can pick a specific color
but its gunna be a girly color.. hence the name on my avatar.
i cant say the color exactly yet because i want to be sure before i post it.
ill choose it maybe tuesday


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jul 8 2007, 06:57 PM~8262009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i have it since your giving it away?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8261958
> *For everyone wondering what she needs, she still needs alot of things.
> 
> Forks, tires, small lights, chain, sissy bar, fender braces, seat, chainguard, valve caps, etc.
> ...


i got lots of fender braces chrome n a normal bent sissy bar ill give but i never shipped or anything but ill c if i can get them to her


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Major thanks goes to chulow95 for engraving the sprocket.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

By the way the name of the bike is "La Coqueta".


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:34 PM~8262310
> *Major thanks goes to chulow95 for engraving the sprocket.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i still get all excited and surprised everytime i look at it :wow:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 07:34 PM~8262312
> *ttt for all the captains.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jul 8 2007, 08:31 PM~8262297
> *i got lots of fender braces chrome n a normal bent sissy bar ill give but i never shipped or anything  but ill c if i can get them to her
> *


Nenas going to try and buy a custom fork and sissy bar but she wants to get the frame done first. The bke is going to have a mix of faced, square twisted and some og parts. Were going to try to make square twisted fender braces. Wish us luck. :happysad:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:40 PM~8262363
> *Nenas going to try and buy a custom fork and sissy bar but she wants to get the frame done first. The bke is going to have a mix of faced, square twisted and some og parts. Were going to try to make square twisted fender braces. Wish us luck.  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:34 PM~8262310
> *Major thanks goes to chulow95 for engraving the sprocket.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8262310
> *Major thanks goes to chulow95 for engraving the sprocket.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 05:52 PM~8261570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well iam glad to see the project started raul ! are you going with that design ? i say you should try a diffrent tank :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 8 2007, 08:56 PM~8262504
> *well iam glad to see the project started raul ! are you going with that design  ? i say you should try a diffrent tank  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya but nena wants space for murals and patterns. And were going to try to keep this simple. Nothing to crazy. Just something clean.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:58 PM~8262518
> *I hear ya but nena wants space for murals and patterns. And were going to try to keep this simple. Nothing to crazy. Just something clean.
> *


yup yup


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HELL YEA LETS GET THIS GOIN!EVEN THO IMA B ONE OF THE LAST PEOPLE TO TOUCH IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

so is everyone doing the body work or is it gonna be divided between the donors


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 09:33 PM~8262802
> *so is everyone doing the body work or is it gonna be divided between the donors
> *


Bondo will be done by .L1L CR1M1N4L::


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CLEAN UP THE WELD GOOD BRO..DNT LEAVE ME THE DIRTY WORK.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 09:38 PM~8262848
> * CLEAN UP THE WELD GOOD BRO..DNT LEAVE ME THE DIRTY WORK.. :biggrin:
> *


Deal.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy: omg im hecka excited


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 09:42 PM~8262905
> *:cheesy: omg im hecka excited
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :yes:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 8 2007, 08:51 PM~8262995
> *:cheesy:  :yes:
> *


 :twak: D0NT WH0RE MY TOPIC!! :uh: :angry: :nono: 




:happysad: thanks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

congrats nena ur bike is rolling


are u gonna goin socios bike club wen ur bike is done????????


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 09:03 PM~8263138
> *congrats nena ur bike is rolling
> are u gonna goin socios bike club wen ur bike is done????????
> *


i honestly dunno 
.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 10:07 PM~8263185
> *i honestly dunno
> .
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 09:08 PM~8263188
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 10:09 PM~8263208
> *:cheesy:
> *


hope to see u at a show one day


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8263223
> *hope to see u at a show one day
> *


  same!!! lemme kno and maybe we`ll run inti each other


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8263240
> * same!!! lemme kno and maybe we`ll run inti each other
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 10:10 PM~8263223
> *hope to see u at a show one day
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 09:14 PM~8263270
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where u from anyways


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 10:03 PM~8263138
> *congrats nena ur bike is rolling
> are u gonna goin socios bike club wen ur bike is done????????
> *


I know nena wants to join a club but shes going to make that decision later.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:21 PM~8263342
> *I know nena wants to join a club but shes going to make that decision later.
> *


what do you need to be in the club?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 8 2007, 10:26 PM~8263376
> *what do you need to be in the club?
> *


You need to be drug free. :uh: 





















j/p :biggrin: You just gotta have a clean bike. Thats about it.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:27 PM~8263386
> *You need to be drug free.  :uh:
> j/p  :biggrin:  You just gotta have a clean bike. Thats about it.
> *


 :uh: im still in the next year b.c. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 8 2007, 10:43 PM~8263474
> *:uh: im still in the next year b.c.  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


You going to the vallejo show?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dam this turned into a whore topic quick.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:43 PM~8263480
> *You going to the vallejo show?
> *


are you going?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:34 PM~8262310
> *Major thanks goes to chulow95 for engraving the sprocket.
> 
> 
> ...


is that acid etched or realy done by hand?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:43 PM~8263480
> *You going to the vallejo show?
> *


fasho


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 07:51 PM~8261958
> *For everyone wondering what she needs, she still needs alot of things.
> 
> Forks, tires, small lights, chain, sissy bar, fender braces, seat, chainguard, valve caps, etc.
> ...


hey raul, i got some tires in the garage i would like to donate, and i may have a schwinn chainguard in the shed too, ill check n let you know...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 8 2007, 08:24 PM~8262232
> *i was gunna go to the fabric store so i can pick a specific color
> but its gunna be a girly color.. hence the name on my avatar.
> i cant say the color exactly yet because i want to be sure before i post it.
> ...


kandy magenta is the color i would choose


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8262310
> *Major thanks goes to chulow95 for engraving the sprocket.
> 
> 
> ...


mira no mas :0 :wow:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 9 2007, 07:53 AM~8265296
> *kandy magenta is the color i would choose
> *


i say cotton candy pink, sky blue and red pinstripes.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 9 2007, 01:25 PM~8266385
> *i say cotton candy pink, sky blue and red pinstripes.
> *


sounds like something from the 70's :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 9 2007, 11:47 AM~8266985
> *sounds like something from the 70's :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0
Mine will be done soon.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

is this engraving on top of the chrome or did they already plate this over the engraving?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 07:56 PM~8269329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks on top


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im sure the bike will turn out nice and the best of luck to you

if i had something to donate i would but i dont  

but good luck and hopefuly ill see u at a show and get to meet u


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 9 2007, 05:01 PM~8269372
> *im sure the bike will turn out nice and the best of luck to you
> 
> if i had something to donate i would but i dont
> ...


dont even worry about that

but yeah lemme know what shows u go to nd ill try and go and say wassup


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 04:56 PM~8269329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do people call etching engraving?
and it looks like it was done ontop of chrome. and looks like it was acid etched.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im not an engraving/etching expert and wouldnt know much about it and what is acid etching? and when i say engraving everyone knows what i mean -_-

edit: raul called it engraving so im not going to correct him because i dont know the diference between etching and engraving


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what ever it is its bad ass.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not sure but i think acid etching is you draw a stencil, place it were you want then put the acid etching cream. and that burns the image on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 11:21 PM~8263764
> *is that acid etched or realy done by hand?
> *


I dont know. Your going to have to ask chulow95.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 8 2007, 10:47 PM~8263520
> *are you going?
> *


Yes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 9 2007, 12:45 AM~8264058
> *hey raul, i got some tires in the garage i would like to donate, and i may have a schwinn chainguard in the shed too, ill check n let you know...
> *


  Good looking out homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 02:20 PM~8267728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 08:46 PM~8269675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont tease me :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8269654
> *Yes.
> *


take my "stuff"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 9 2007, 06:18 PM~8269466
> *why do people call etching engraving?
> and it looks like it was done ontop of chrome. and looks like it was acid etched.
> *


I think you just dont know what your talking about. 

Etched is when a chemical is applied to the metals surface and it eats away enough of the material to leave a dimpled surface.

Engraved is where they literally carve into the metal. 

I dont want to speak for chulow95 so will will just wait and see what he says. 

Its ok if its on the surface. No big deal, as long as nena gets points for *engraving*.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 9 2007, 06:47 PM~8269691
> *take my "stuff"
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 9 2007, 05:50 PM~8269723
> *:ugh:
> *


parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you going to bring the frame?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

FUCK FANCY BIKE PARTS !


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LET ME GET URS THEN


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 9 2007, 06:13 PM~8269923
> *LET ME GET URS THEN
> *


I DONT DO THE BIKE THING ANY MORE IAM IN TOO PORN AND SHIT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NO PARTS?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 9 2007, 06:16 PM~8269959
> *NO PARTS?
> *


NADA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 06:07 PM~8269886
> *Are you going to bring the frame?
> *


if i go yea. and the fenders.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 9 2007, 07:18 PM~8269973
> *NADA
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 10 2007, 10:38 AM~8275299
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im not hating the bike......im hating the bulider :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 10 2007, 03:33 PM~8277731
> *:uh:
> *


what i do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 10 2007, 04:38 PM~8277763
> *im not hating the bike......im hating the bulider :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


great.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8277763
> *im not hating the bike......im hating the bulider :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 okay


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T 
FOR NENA


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 10 2007, 07:30 PM~8279530
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

....ghey


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHHHH


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2007, 11:08 AM~8284475
> *SHHHH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8284517
> *:0
> *


:yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2007, 11:23 AM~8284583
> *TTT. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :burn:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2007, 11:23 AM~8284583
> *TTT. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :burn:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I still don't get this whole Nena project 

She probably ain't even interested in building it up by now, probably lost interest and Socios is gonna be like "oh you don't want it? not a problem I'll take it and show it for you.." shiesty MoFo :scrutinize:


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8286862
> *:twak:
> *


 :rofl: :nono: :barf:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2007, 02:35 PM~8285636
> *I still don't get this whole Nena project
> 
> She probably ain't even interested in building it up by now, probably lost interest and Socios is gonna be like "oh you don't want it?  not a problem I'll take it and show it for you.."  shiesty MoFo :scrutinize:
> ...


Let me back it up for you then Tony.  Nena is my friend. I have known her for quite some time now. We have met plenty of times at car shows and out side of the "lowrider" thing. I have met her mom and her aunt and her little brother. This is not a random person that I just met the other day. We are friends. 

Basiclly what happened is Nena went to various car shows and saw me, cutty (RIP), Danny, Wim, and other lil members with our bikes at shows. Nena made the decision to own one. Like many people, she wasnt sure how to start. That was when she turned to me for help. I knew her situation and I clearly told her the responcibilies of what she was going to get into and she assured me that she understood it. Like alot of 16 year olds, she did not have any $$$. I was willing to make something simple for her if I had the time, just like a good friend would do. 

I had some stuff here and there laying around that I could give her and thats how I got the idea for the last topic about this. We all have parts laying around or in a box that we dont want to throw away but we know its good for something. As long as someone is willing to put those parts to good use, I was willing to give them away. Fortunatly for Nena, alot of other lil members felt the same way. I think for alot of us its a good opportunity to put a female owner out there and have her represent with her ideas. Maybe she will inspire other young girls to come out and build something? Who knows?

Nena is very excited about her project, if you already didnt know. For the last two months, she has been pmimg me with ideas for murals, paint and stuff like that. It is that kind of incouragement that convinced me to move this project forward. Nena now has a small job so she can buy what she does not have. It might not be done this year but I will make sure that it does. 

If Nena decides to abandon her project then everything given to her will be sent back to whoever gave it to her. I already have enough bikes and I really wouldnt have room for this one. :biggrin: 

If you have anymore questions or your not sure about something, let me know.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no comment.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2007, 06:43 PM~8287298
> *no comment.
> *


If you whore this topic one more time Im going to do something that Im going to regret.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2007, 08:44 PM~8287310
> *If you whore this topic one more time Im going to do something that Im going to regret.
> *











J/P fool. This bike is gonna be nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8287310
> *If you whore this topic one more time Im going to do something that Im going to regret.
> *


like that raul?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2007, 06:39 PM~8287262
> *Let me back it up for you then Tony.    Nena is my friend. I have known her for quite some time now. We have met plenty of times at car shows and out side of the "lowrider" thing. I have met her mom and her aunt and her little brother. This is not a random person that I just met the other day. We are friends.
> 
> Basiclly what happened is Nena went to various car shows and saw me, cutty (RIP), Danny, Wim, and other lil members with our bikes at shows. Nena made the decision to own one. Like many people, she wasnt sure how to start. That was when she turned to me for help. I knew her situation and I clearly told her the responcibilies of what she was going to get into and she assured me that she understood it. Like alot of 16 year olds, she did not have any $$$. I was willing to make something simple for her if I had the time, just like a good friend would do.
> ...


I GOT DIBS ON THE FRAME.. :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

raul, Its good that you want everybody to understand the situation, but if people cant understand that there are other humble, helpful, and gratious people that are willing to help a young girl build a bike, then they must not understand the unity in lowriding. 

Im not saying that we should all give away stuff to people low on cash that want to build stuff, but not everybody asks either.

now dont get me wrong, Im not bashing other people for asking questions, but I remember a lot of people bashing the idea of helping her out with donations. Its not like you were asking people for money or show parts. 

I dont know, I just have to say good luck and I hope her dreams come true.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And Im more then happy to answer anyones questions, good or bad. I know this might be hard for some people to believe but theres alot of us here in California that want to help each other out. So I do what I can and when I can. 


More pics tomorrow of some more parts and things in the works.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2007, 04:39 AM~8287262
> *Let me back it up for you then Tony.    Nena is my friend. I have known her for quite some time now. We have met plenty of times at car shows and out side of the "lowrider" thing. I have met her mom and her aunt and her little brother. This is not a random person that I just met the other day. We are friends.
> 
> Basiclly what happened is Nena went to various car shows and saw me, cutty (RIP), Danny, Wim, and other lil members with our bikes at shows. Nena made the decision to own one. Like many people, she wasnt sure how to start. That was when she turned to me for help. I knew her situation and I clearly told her the responcibilies of what she was going to get into and she assured me that she understood it. Like alot of 16 year olds, she did not have any $$$. I was willing to make something simple for her if I had the time, just like a good friend would do.
> ...



So what are you getting in return? :scrutinize: Damn where's Chris Hansen and his "you got busted gettin naked for a 13 yr old" camera crew? :dunno:









J/K brotha :roflmao: Naw its cool, just seems like a long ass build up though


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

First of all,I'm glad you liked the sprocket Nena!

Second,it's nice to see that this project is starting up! Can't wait to see as it progresses.

Third,to answer the questions that some of you had about the sprocket.
I did it over the chrome.It wasn't done with the cream.I never tried it and I'm not sure that I would've been able to get the same fine line.
I used a dremmel and some diamond bits.It was pretty tricky the first time I tried it on chrome.The bits tend to wanna slide away from you.So A steady hand is very important.
I know it's not the best,but it's definitely not the worst.

Last,Thanks to everyone for your possitive responses.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jul 13 2007, 01:52 PM~8303392
> *First of all,I'm glad you liked the sprocket Nena!
> 
> Second,it's nice to see that this project is starting up! Can't wait to see as it progresses.
> ...


i love it :wow:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2007, 02:39 PM~8288695
> *More pics tomorrow of some more parts and things in the works.
> *


pics?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo just got back from running the friday honey-dues. and the seat is on its way expect it by next week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jul 13 2007, 02:52 PM~8303392
> *First of all,I'm glad you liked the sprocket Nena!
> 
> Second,it's nice to see that this project is starting up! Can't wait to see as it progresses.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 13 2007, 06:13 PM~8304519
> *Yo just got back from running the friday honey-dues. and the seat is on its way expect it by next week.
> *


  

I will post pics of what I have after my camera recharges.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word son.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2007, 06:19 PM~8304844
> *word son.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 13 2007, 06:29 PM~8304902
> *:uh:
> *


ok?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, These are just more parts that were adding to the pile.  

We go us a seat post now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We also have a 1969 pixie crank. And yes the pedal is comming off. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Also got the hardware for the crank, All Schwinn.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What do you guys think about this? I have seen a few bikes with painted bullet lights. I got this one we can use and get it painted to match the frame. Then we can get it pinstripped or gold leafed? :dunno:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

pinstripe it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 13 2007, 09:06 PM~8305401
> *pinstripe it.
> *


Over chrome or paint?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 12:53 AM~8305409
> *Over chrome or paint?
> *


paint.


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Raul, Ur PM box is full. 

OR

U have it turned off... Something I wanted to ask you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Jul 14 2007, 08:55 AM~8307220
> *Raul, Ur PM box is full.
> 
> OR
> ...


Ok homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 13 2007, 07:55 PM~8305336
> *We also have a 1969 pixie crank. And yes the pedal is comming off.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


were can i find some schwinn pedals like that but in white?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 14 2007, 09:09 AM~8307281
> *were can i find some schwinn pedals like that but in white?
> *


Why do you always want the most hardest and impossable stuff to find? :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 08:11 AM~8307290
> *Why do you always want the most hardest and impossable stuff to find?  :angry:
> *


i didnt know they are that rare.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 13 2007, 10:04 PM~8305384
> *What do you guys think about this? I have seen a few bikes with painted bullet lights. I got this one we can use and get it painted to match the frame. Then we can get it pinstripped or gold leafed?  :dunno:
> 
> *


paint will give you more of a canvas for striping...unless its something to engrave.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would like to do something a little bit different on this one. These are the only bikes that I have seen with painted lights. I know there not the first but I dont know if anyone else has more pics of them.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

id say paint it n then stripe it 
or engrave or etch or watevers


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a question raul. if you paint stripe etc on the headlite. will you get paint points or accesory points? or both?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8309396
> *i got a question raul. if you paint stripe etc on the headlite. will you get paint points or accesory points? or both?
> *


both.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nena, your chainguard will be here soon so we can work on that as well. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 07:13 PM~8309925
> *both.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It took forever to get the fork off cause it was rusted on really good. More progress tomorrow.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

DAMN YOU GUYS ARE KICKIN ASS
WHEN WILLIT BE DONE NEXT YEAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2007, 02:18 AM~8311337
> *DAMN YOU GUYS ARE KICKIN ASS
> WHEN WILLIT BE DONE NEXT YEAR
> *


Its going to be painted this year. All the parts are going to need plating so those might be done next year.The plating is going to be the thing that is going to hold everythingback.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THEN U SHOULD PUT PARTS THAT U KNOW UR GONNA USE IN THERE NOW..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

mine is painted and highly detail :biggrin: 

just never noticed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Jul 15 2007, 12:14 PM~8312737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

SO WHAT DOES SHE NEED NOW ... MAYBE I CAN HELP :dunno: 

HA IM ONLY 3 DAYS OLDER THAN HER


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 04:14 PM~8313673
> *What?
> *


headlight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 16 2007, 03:02 PM~8320819
> *headlight
> *


I remember now. you had the football one but you took that off right? Whats on there now?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2007, 07:27 PM~8322768
> *I remember now. you had the football one but you took that off right? Whats on there now?
> *


its still there


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jul 16 2007, 01:20 PM~8320527
> *SO WHAT DOES SHE NEED NOW ... MAYBE I CAN HELP :dunno:
> 
> HA IM ONLY 3 DAYS OLDER THAN HER
> *


  lol 
damn im picking the color for sure this week because i been working with my mom everyday monday - friday 4 -3ish and get home tired
and maybe when im out visiting my dad hell take me to the fabric store and ill pick a color already!! i already got my ideas for how i wanted it painted and whatnot


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 16 2007, 08:21 PM~8323399
> * lol
> damn im picking the color for sure this week because i been working with my mom everyday monday - friday 4 -3ish and get home tired
> and maybe when im out visiting my dad hell take me to the fabric store and ill pick a color already!! i already got my ideas for how i wanted it painted and whatnot
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your gonna pick the color of your bike by choosing fabric?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 01:52 PM~8329504
> *your gonna pick the color of your bike by choosing fabric?
> *


no
but ill get sum ideas.
lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 17 2007, 03:53 PM~8330446
> *no
> but ill get sum ideas.
> lol
> *


check out the paint forum. theres a topic just about pink in there thats like 10+ pages


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2007, 04:18 PM~8330634
> *check out the paint forum. theres a topic just about pink in there thats like 10+ pages
> *


imma try and do that tonite.. but imma go pack now ill be back in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Raul, have you done a sketch of the frame with mods. Id like to give some suggestions.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its just a semi homie 
its simple for her just to show it n be proud of that shit you kno


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, nothing to wild or crazy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 19 2007, 07:02 PM~8349573
> *Yeah, nothing to wild or crazy.
> *


thats how it starts.  just as a simple bike and end up going all out and wasting more than what you have too.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Ay make sure once the bike is all done...you post some pics for everyone


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

RAUL IF U NEED MY NUM PM ME.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 20 2007, 03:07 PM~8355097
> *RAUL IF U NEED MY NUM PM ME.
> *


I will homie. This project is going to get moving again this weekend. Still waiting for more parts to come in. Pics tomorrow (later today).


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 01:27 AM~8358015
> *I will homie. This project is going to get moving again this weekend. Still waiting for more parts to come in. Pics tomorrow (later today).
> *


ALRIGHT KOOL.WHEN DO U THINK ILL GET THE FRAME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, I just got home hella late. More updates tomorrow. :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2007, 12:32 AM~8361994
> *Damn, I just got home hella late. Forget puting update, I'm going to post naked pics of my self tomorrow.  :yes:
> *


 :barf: :rofl: j/k


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 01:27 AM~8358015
> *I will homie. This project is going to get moving again this weekend. Still waiting for more parts to come in. Pics tomorrow (later today).
> *


Let me know if you got it!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2007, 11:32 PM~8361994
> *Damn, I just got home hella late. More updates tomorrow.  :yes:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck to you and your build hope to see it soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry for the delays.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM WAZ UP? :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 23 2007, 02:42 PM~8372566
> *DAM WAZ UP? :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 23 2007, 02:42 PM~8372566
> *DAM WAZ UP? :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


These last 4 days I have busy as hell. I have been all over the place. I put about 1000 miles on my jeep in the last four days doing all the shit I gotta do.  

Im still waiting on a few parts to come in but i will get on this asap.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

MAN MORE IMPORTANT THEN NENA LOL


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2007, 06:44 PM~8374227
> *These last 4 days I have busy as hell. I have been all over the place. I put about 1000 miles on my jeep in the last four days doing all the shit I gotta do.
> 
> Im still waiting on a few parts to come in but i will get on this asap.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 23 2007, 06:46 PM~8374249
> *MAN MORE IMPORTANT THEN NENA LOL
> *


Nenas in Maryland right now and has limited internet access so it kinda doesnt matter. When she gets back then we will have more too lok at.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2007, 10:11 PM~8376410
> *Nenas in Maryland right now and has limited internet access so it kinda doesnt matter. When she gets back then we will have more too lok at.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 24 2007, 06:12 AM~8377712
> *....
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 24 2007, 11:58 AM~8380313
> *x2
> *


meh


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2007, 09:11 PM~8376410
> *Nenas in Maryland right now and has limited internet access so it kinda doesnt matter. When she gets back then we will have more too lok at.
> *


i know! im usually on layitlow about 358495764956 times a day.
i start my day on layitlow and end it on layitlow..
its quite an addiction..
but bein over here.. well i cant really go on much cuz its a 3 hours time difference.. so i dont make it on chaT.. its 10:06.. and its 7:06 back home.. :0 
and i cant get to the computer so yeah
im just spending time with my dad over here.. so if im not on or dont reply dont think im ignoring the topic..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mi amor <3


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

jelous?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: jk homie shittttttttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but member es milla


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 25 2007, 11:11 AM~8388410
> *:scrutinize:
> *


fukin captain.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 25 2007, 11:25 AM~8388523
> *:biggrin:
> *


lil criminal with the big red S on his chest and with a ninja turtle blanket as a cape.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

keep it goin! :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:uh: jotos 
que no tienen que hacer.. en vez de estar aki whoring it uP...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 26 2007, 08:24 AM~8395618
> *:uh: jotos
> que no tienen que hacer.. en vez de estar aki whoring it uP...
> *


:twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 09:42 AM~8395723
> *:twak:
> *


Did you just wake up?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 08:42 AM~8395727
> *Did you just wake up?
> *


no. why?

what you doing on lil so early?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 09:48 AM~8395785
> *no. why?
> 
> what you doing on lil so early?
> *


I JUST HAD TO POST THESE FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!!!! 
Seat from Raguness


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not schwinn.

i thought you were using a cruiser seat on it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 09:55 AM~8395839
> *not schwinn.
> 
> i thought you were using a cruiser seat on it?
> *


When did anyone say that?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8395815
> *I JUST HAD TO POST THESE FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!!!!
> Seat from Raguness
> 
> ...


who did the engraving


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sprocket was done by chulow95. The chrome is actually really good on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 09:07 AM~8395984
> *When did anyone say that?
> *


you did. in the donate topic if im right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 11:01 AM~8396463
> *you did. in the donate topic if im right.
> *


Your not.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 10:03 AM~8396480
> *Your not.
> *


up yours then.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 26 2007, 10:04 AM~8396497
> *:0
> *


sup fool.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP BRO.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8395815
> *I JUST HAD TO POST THESE FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!!!!
> Seat from Raguness
> 
> ...



Glad to see it got there! If you need something else,let me know and I'll see if I can help!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Jul 26 2007, 10:09 AM~8396010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 12:52 PM~8395815
> *I JUST HAD TO POST THESE FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!!!!
> Seat from Raguness
> 
> ...


needs a schwinn seat.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric is semi retarded.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 26 2007, 03:49 PM~8398951
> *needs a schwinn seat.
> *


Send her one. :biggrin: This one is good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 12:15 PM~8397008
> *up yours then.
> *


STFU


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GTFO!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 07:26 PM~8399333
> *Send her one.  :biggrin: This one is good.
> *


i would but dont have a spare seat. ill keep my eyes open for one.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 03:26 PM~8399333
> *Send her one.  :biggrin: This one is good.
> *


maybe she should  BUY one instead.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 04:40 PM~8399443
> *maybe she should  BUY one instead.
> *


She has a seat already. Whats the problem? Why are you making a big deal out of this?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 04:49 PM~8399934
> *She has a seat already. Whats the problem? Why are you making a big deal out of this?
> *


do you realy want me to start?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:54 PM~8399978
> *do you realy want me to start?
> *


Talk to me.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 04:55 PM~8399985
> *Talk to me.
> *


post here or pm you? cause ill end up fuking this topic up bad. and maybe get my account deleted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 05:57 PM~8399999
> *post here or pm you? cause ill end up fuking this topic up bad. and maybe get my account deleted.
> *


its up to you.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8395815
> *I JUST HAD TO POST THESE FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!!!!
> Seat from Raguness
> 
> ...


Dats me.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

raul...sending the money back...couldnt get another gooseneck..ill stll look for one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 06:02 PM~8400046
> *raul...sending the money back...couldnt get another gooseneck..ill stll look for one
> *


Its all good homie. Thanks anyway.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 04:58 PM~8400003
> *its up to you.
> *


ill pm you instead.. but let me get this off my chest real quick.
its cool to help out and all. i would donate all my old stuff l have but only to some who appreciates it. to some one who realy needs it like a kid thats up to no good and a bike will get his shit straight.
but we have her here and she has a job. why cant she buy all this? yes we need more female riders. but atleast make her earn it and make sacrifices for it.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 26 2007, 03:49 PM~8398951
> *needs a schwinn seat.
> *


 :twak: Its the thought that counts member that. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if she realy wants a bike. make her pay for it. make her make sacrifices. make her EARN it atleast.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok im humble now.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 26 2007, 09:09 PM~8400090
> *:twak: Its the thought that counts member that. :thumbsup:
> *


it was just my 2 cents. its alright if she likes it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 26 2007, 05:09 PM~8400090
> *:twak: Its the thought that counts member that. :thumbsup:
> *


did she atleast tell you thanks?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul i realy want to hear what you want say about my questions.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8400396
> *raul i realy want to hear what you want say about my questions.
> *


Well this what I have to say, O.K. wait...  

oh shit...


wrong thread...

nevermind, HUH?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to say a few things to everyone.

When someone pm's me about me making a frame for them, I do a few things. I evaluate the person to see if they reallly want it. I want to know if there going to turn around and sell it or keep it. I want to know if there going to finish the bike the right way. If there going to give it a real good paint job or real good parts or just put cheap stuff on it. I turn alot of people down for these reasons. 

I have made about 7 bikes for my club members and only two of them ever made it to shows. One of them is in a box, another one has been in someones back yard for three years rusting away. Theres another one thats painted and ready to go but its in someones garage doing nothing. The rest of them have simular stories. For me to put my own time into something and see it waste away like those examples is the worst feeling for me. I hate it and I wish I would have never made those frames for people. 

I chose the bikes that I want to work on because I know there going to be like Eric and see there projects through till the end. Im glad other people want to help Nena.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

still doesnt answer shit.

but what you say is true.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

heres my question...why the hell do yall care so much? if someone wants to do something nice, shut the hell up.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 26 2007, 06:07 PM~8400580
> *heres my question...why the hell do yall care so much?  if someone wants to do something nice, shut the hell up.
> *


ya.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 26 2007, 07:10 PM~8400612
> *ya.
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt.

FOR A GOOD TIME CALL SHANIKUA NA FA FO FA NA NA FO.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 07:01 PM~8400522
> *I want to say a few things to everyone.
> 
> When someone pm's me about me making a frame for them, I do a few things. I evaluate the person to see if they reallly want it. I want to know if there going to turn around and sell it or keep it. I want to know if there going to finish the bike the right way. If there going to give it a real good paint job or real good parts or just put cheap stuff on it. I turn alot of people down for these reasons.
> ...


Damn that's real talk !!!!
Raul you do allot for these people and it must suck when you don't see the final product... sorry to hear that Raul.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sorry for "hating" so i want to donate
















































deeez nutz. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SHEZ TO PICKEY. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 28 2007, 01:09 PM~8414291
> *SHEZ TO PICKEY. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 28 2007, 01:53 PM~8414241
> *sorry for "hating" so i want to donate
> deeez nutz. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 28 2007, 01:23 PM~8414355
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 28 2007, 01:23 PM~8414355
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 28 2007, 02:16 PM~8414321
> *:0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT FOR THE HATERS!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2007, 06:11 PM~8414893
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO---AAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 28 2007, 01:09 PM~8414291
> *SHEZ TO PICKEY. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2007, 03:11 PM~8414893
> *TTT FOR THE HATERS!!!!!
> *


niga please. theres nothing to hate on.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

scraper on dubz.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 29 2007, 03:36 PM~8420480
> *
> *


ok?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8420755
> *:scrutinize:
> *


wtf you starin at niga? :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:no: :guns:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 29 2007, 04:43 PM~8420797
> *  :no:  :guns:
> *


  i thought we were buddys for life yo.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin: hno: :loco: uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?????
SEEMS MORE LIKE A CHAT ROOM


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 06:17 PM~8421033
> *WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?????
> SEEMS MORE LIKE A CHAT ROOM
> *


REAL TALK.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 05:17 PM~8421033
> *WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?????
> SEEMS MORE LIKE A CHAT ROOM
> *


no shit. its better than chat.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 06:17 PM~8421033
> *WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?????
> SEEMS MORE LIKE A CHAT ROOM
> *



Heard he was in Seattle taking care of some business. :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2007, 08:27 PM~8422026
> *Heard he was in Seattle taking care of some business. :dunno:
> *


FOR TWO MONTHS????????????????/


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 08:44 PM~8422215
> *FOR TWO MONTHS????????????????/
> *


Two Months what you talking bout willis?  He announced it three weeks ago.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 29 2007, 07:27 PM~8422026
> *Heard he was in Seattle taking care of some business. :dunno:
> *


he went to visit his male mom. and secret gay lover. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:12 AM~8423550
> *he went to visit his male mom. and secret gay lover. :0
> *


The biggest hater in this topic. :uh: 

76'_SCHWINN	70
socios b.c. prez	64
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	44
sanjo_nena408	26
Raguness	9
BABOSO HYDROS	8
eric ramos	8
juangotti	8
stillspinnin	6
Str8crazy80	5
bad news	4
chulow95	4
RAIDERSEQUAL	4
SA ROLLERZ	3
lowrid3r	3
CHILLY WILLY	2
CE 707	2
lowforlife	2
TonyO	2
mitchell26	2
ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB	2
ShotCallers O.C.	2
JUSTDEEZ	2
Allude	1
RO-BC	1
slo	1
radicalplastic09	1
Jodoka	1
mtl city	1
excalibur	1
Regal King	1
Ronin	1
deville	1
Spankz	1
big9er	1
chamuco61	1
.:OrangeCounty G:.	1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 06:17 PM~8421033
> *WHERES THE PROGRESS PICS?????
> SEEMS MORE LIKE A CHAT ROOM
> *


Some people dont have anything better to do. You know how it is with the haters. I have been busy the last week and a half and Nenas been out of town too. Progress will be coming soon now that Im back home.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 07:17 AM~8424847
> *The biggest hater in this topic.  :uh:
> 
> 76'_SCHWINN	70
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 07:54 AM~8425100
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u sure dont act like that when ur around me :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8426819
> *:uh: u sure dont act like that when ur around me  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BUSTIN HIM OUT!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2007, 08:17 AM~8424847
> *The biggest hater in this topic.  :uh:
> 
> 76'_SCHWINN	70
> ...


DAM..LIKE DA POLICE!GOTA RECORD OF ALL OF US! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 30 2007, 11:08 AM~8426819
> *:uh: u sure dont act like that when ur around me  :uh:
> *


cause your hiding behind raul.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TAKE IT TO THE PM'S. :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2007, 11:50 AM~8427163
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 BUSTIN HIM OUT!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont start fago. before some one post your nudie pic. :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 30 2007, 12:09 PM~8427355
> *TAKE IT TO THE PM'S. :uh:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

socios what else you need for this bike? let me know i have a few things sitting around


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Jul 30 2007, 01:06 PM~8427910
> *socios what else you need for this bike? let me know i have a few things sitting around
> *


word? i need some old pedals. and fenders.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 03:15 PM~8428027
> *word? i need some old pedals. and fenders.
> *


does it matter wat kinda pedals ? or just pedals period


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:04 PM~8427306
> *cause your hiding behind raul.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

havent been here in awhile how far has the bike come


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Jul 31 2007, 08:23 PM~8442146
> *:uh:
> *


take it to da streets fake ass e-banger.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:20 AM~8443597
> *take it to da streets fake ass e-banger.
> *


 :0 IM IN!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:20 AM~8443597
> *take it to da streets fake ass e-banger.
> *


Wow! Look whos talking.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 31 2007, 11:20 PM~8443597
> *take it to da streets fake ass e-banger.
> *


im waiting


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i bet 
all the time you spend on layitlow trying hating makes you feel good dont it?

id like you to say everything youve said in this topic to my face, or even maybe while your taking another picture with me? 
whenever is more convienient for you.

well, i got to go know i have some business to take care of.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

sounds like he had a crush on you and you shut him down. now he hates you.  

lil' guy.......thats soooo cute.....hahahahaa!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

you **** still havrent chaged fighting with each other and still tryin to get at nena.....bahahaha

hi everyone......

hi nena


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2007, 10:02 AM~8445908
> *  you **** still havrent chaged fighting with each other and still tryin to get at nena.....bahahaha
> 
> hi everyone......
> ...


WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN BILLY EARS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2007, 10:10 AM~8445969
> *WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN BILLY EARS
> *


lol around.....just not around here

computer has been messed up for a while.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 1 2007, 09:02 AM~8445908
> *  you **** still havrent chaged fighting with each other and still tryin to get at nena.....bahahaha
> 
> hi everyone......
> ...


same ol same ol avion. :biggrin: were you been niga?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 06:05 AM~8444513
> *Wow! Look whos talking.
> *


ok capitan.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 1 2007, 06:25 AM~8444626
> *i bet
> all the time you spend on layitlow trying hating makes you feel good dont it?
> 
> ...


kinda amusing.

what you gonna do? you know i stay talking shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Aug 1 2007, 04:22 AM~8444120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

raul why dont you answer my questions? you just type some other crap to avoid it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:19 PM~8447051
> *raul why dont you answer my questions? you just type some other crap to avoid it.
> *


I did answer your questions. But I think Im going to have to sit you down in person and have a talk.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 U KNOW WHAT HAPPEND LAST TIME WHEN HIM AND BILLY SAT DOWN TO HAVE TALK hno:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Aug 1 2007, 09:02 AM~8445908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, amusing is it?

i wouldnt be so proud of talking shit.
and boy i cant wait till i see you at a show and you ask why im not as talkative with you as i was when isaw you at cuttys house :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 03:35 PM~8449276
> *:ugh:
> *


what


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

hno: :happysad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuk this you got a semi and i got a semi. i can make the 3 a 2 wheel any day and we can do this at any show.

let me know when.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How was work?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 06:40 PM~8450603
> *How was work?
> *


not today. get my first check friday yo. thats paint money.

oh yea i need you to make me 2 new back fender designs and cut out the metal and thats it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:48 PM~8450693
> *not today. get my first check friday yo. thats paint money.
> 
> oh yea i need you to make me 2 new back fender designs and cut out the metal and thats it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 06:52 PM~8450730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


never mind. i forgot your out the bike game. ill find some one else.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 06:39 PM~8450596
> *fuk this you got a semi and i got a semi. i can make the 3 a 2 wheel any day and we can do this at any show.
> 
> let me know when.
> *


 :uh: you act like as if im doing this for you. 

i dont care what yours can do. if you can do that, thats great. im not doing any of this to challenge you.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BORING SUBJECTS..LETS GET THE PICS UP AND START TALKIN ABOUT GETTIN THIS BIKE TOGETHER..FUK THE BULLSHIT. :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 08:24 PM~8451936
> *BORING SUBJECTS..LETS GET THE PICS UP AND START TALKIN ABOUT GETTIN THIS BIKE TOGETHER..FUK THE BULLSHIT. :uh:
> *


thank you


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

SCAM!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:36 PM~8452026
> *SCAM!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:36 PM~8452026
> *SCAM!!!!
> *


U NEVA KNO EH.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope its ok with lil guy. Your chainguard that you bought showed up today Nena.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I MITE GET A CHINA GAURD WILL U CUT IT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 09:56 PM~8452263
> *I MITE GET A CHINA GAURD WILL U CUT IT?
> *


whats wrong with a Schwinn one?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

chingao also taking blood donations. :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 08:57 PM~8452272
> *whats wrong with a Schwinn one?
> *


their not free.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:00 PM~8452314
> *their not free.
> *


Would you rather have a china one or a schwinn one on your bike?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 09:00 PM~8452318
> *Would you rather have a china one or a schwinn one on your bike?
> *


schwinn.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8452340
> *schwinn.
> *


Thats what im saying. i dont know why homie wants a china one on his schwinn.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 09:03 PM~8452352
> *Thats what im saying. i dont know why homie wants a china one on his schwinn.
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 09:57 PM~8452272
> *whats wrong with a Schwinn one?
> *


I WANT A CHROME ONE AND IM NOT TRYIN TO TAKE IT TO THE CHROMER.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

why not? Just paint it.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:58 PM~8452297
> *chingao also taking blood donations. :roflmao:
> *


shut the fuck up juan
im tired of your shit.
ur nothing like this in person.
and has it ever even crossed your mind that donations of blood kept cutty alive for a few more days :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 1 2007, 10:08 PM~8452409
> *shut the fuck up juan
> im tired of your shit.
> ur nothing like this in person.
> ...


DAM MY HEART DROPPED 4 A SECOND.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

you should know your shit before you start talking shit juan


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 10:07 PM~8452402
> *why not? Just paint it.
> *


PAINT AND STRIPE IT.SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 09:06 PM~8452392
> *I WANT A CHROME ONE AND IM NOT TRYIN TO TAKE IT TO THE CHROMER.
> *


get a aftermarket chrome schwinn guard.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

you talk all that shit.
and when i finally say something that gets to you, you change the fucking subject.
im hella mad now 
everything else u said meant nothing to me.
up until now


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 PM~8452444
> *PAINT AND STRIPE IT.SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


not bad.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8452461
> *get a aftermarket chrome schwinn guard.
> *


PICS?PRICE?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:14 PM~8452484
> *not bad.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 09:15 PM~8452496
> *PICS?PRICE?
> *


google hyper-formance. i think thats what the site is called.

like $3O


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:19 PM~8452535
> *google hyper-formance. i think thats what the site is called.
> 
> like $3O
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

bump for nena :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU+Aug 2 2007, 07:14 PM~8460114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bunch of ****.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 2 2007, 09:02 PM~8460624
> *bunch of ****.
> *


IS THAT RITE?
:scrutinize:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 2 2007, 08:09 PM~8460721
> *IS THAT RITE?
> :scrutinize:
> *


yea. especialy your gay pic.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WE'LL C WHATS UP. :no:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 2 2007, 08:02 PM~8460624
> *bunch of ****.
> *


IF YOUR TRIPPIN SO MUCH
WHY THE FUCK U ALWAYS CHECK OUT THIS THREAD?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 2 2007, 09:10 PM~8461318
> *IF YOUR TRIPPIN SO MUCH
> WHY THE FUCK U ALWAYS CHECK OUT THIS THREAD?
> *


post yo.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8461361
> *post yo.
> *


DAM


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 2 2007, 09:10 PM~8461318
> *IF YOUR TRIPPIN SO MUCH
> WHY THE FUCK U ALWAYS CHECK OUT THIS THREAD?
> *


for posts.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 2 2007, 09:16 PM~8461376
> *for posts.
> *


 :uh: no mames
tu y tus malditos posts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 2 2007, 09:18 PM~8461388
> *:uh: no mames
> tu y tus malditos posts
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 2 2007, 09:18 PM~8461388
> *:uh: no mames
> tu y tus malditos posts
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Aug 2 2007, 09:22 PM~8461421
> *:twak:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUST TELL HER YOURE IN LOVE WITH HER AND GET IT OVER WITH. :uh:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 11:38 AM~8463395
> *JUST TELL HER YOURE IN LOVE WITH HER AND GET IT OVER WITH. :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 3 2007, 12:02 AM~8460624
> *bunch of ****.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8451936
> *BORING SUBJECTS..LETS GET THE PICS UP AND START TALKIN ABOUT GETTIN THIS BIKE TOGETHER..FUK THE BULLSHIT. :uh:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8484623
> *
> *


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

wtf is with all the fighting...........whats the progress on the bike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

less smiley faces more pictures


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

god dam this topic is fuked up. kinda like billys build up that got to like 8O pages of b.s. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IM GESSIN HES TOO BIZI.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2007, 11:30 AM~8494364
> *IM GESSIN HES TOO BIZI.
> *


he aint doing shit.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:03 AM~8494034
> *god dam this topic is fuked up. kinda like billys build up that got to like 8O pages of b.s. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you helped


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

STILL ROMPER ROOM UP IN HERE?????

GET IT GOING ALREADY. OR YOU TRYIN TO TAKE A LONG TIME TO BUILD TO KEEP HER AROUND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Remember this? :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8931466
> *pics!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 4 2007, 12:19 PM~8931466
> *pics!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I had to move all the pics so I have to post them again. I know its been a while since I have done anything to the frame but I started taking all the old paint off. I know its not much but its a start.  Pics in a sec.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mehhh...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For those that forgot what its going to look like.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1981 Schwinn


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

thats clean!!lemme know if you need somthing, got hella extra parts laying around!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn this project still aint got no where? :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 4 2007, 02:59 PM~8933011
> *damn this project still aint got no where? :thumbsdown:
> *


its not going to either


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

lol she's probably broke like everyone else!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck nena is going to have a clean shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, lol. Just give me a few days. This is going to be ready for bondo next weekend. I got more pics to post when I get home tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2007, 07:05 PM~8933467
> *Damn, lol. Just give me a few days. This is going to be ready for bondo next weekend. I got more pics to post when I get home tonight.
> *


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz yawn :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2007, 05:05 PM~8933467
> *Damn, lol. Just give me a few days. This is going to be ready for bondo next weekend. I got more pics to post when I get home tonight.
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Pic.'s????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all I did today but I will have all the paint off tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

lookin' good....did she decide witch color she's goin' with??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 4 2007, 11:02 PM~8936328
> *lookin' good....did she decide witch color she's goin' with??
> *


I dont think so. she probably wont know until she takes it to get painted and looks at a few samples.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8933623
> *
> *


you ready? :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's comming along slow but good cant waite to see more progress


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

wut class is it gonna be?? if it's full, ima crush it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its going to be a semi. The paint is off. Tomorrow I will try to cut some metal or alteast see what it looks like with card board cut outs. The metal on the ground is what were going to use for the bike so I got everything that I need.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Lookin' good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: she wont have all that much mural space though....inless you put skirts on it :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 5 2007, 01:36 PM~8939301
> *Lookin' good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  she wont have all that much mural space though....inless you put skirts on it :dunno:
> *


Wait till you see it mocked up. Then you will start to see it take shape.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I ran out of time. Pics of it when I get back from Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2007, 11:31 PM~8936504
> *you ready?  :biggrin:
> *


VERY UNEXPECTED BUT YEA IM DOWN,IM FINISHING A BIKE 2 DAY..JUST CALL ME.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2007, 11:28 PM~8942322
> *Wait till you see it mocked up. Then you will start to see it take shape.
> *


FASHO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

yay finnaly some progress lol :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys!
sorry i havent posted in a while
i beeen helllla busy with school and problems i got goen on
but this is the 1 and only thing that keeps me happy
seein the progress on it!! :biggrin: 
thanks for the support guys 
now i cant wait to get my shit painted
thasss wassup!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Oct 9 2007, 04:23 PM~8963118
> *hey guys!
> sorry i havent posted in a while
> i beeen helllla busy with school and problems i got goen on
> ...


than you must not be too happy


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Oct 9 2007, 05:23 PM~8963118
> *hey guys!
> sorry i havent posted in a while
> i beeen helllla busy with school and problems i got goen on
> ...


 :nono: Thats not lady like. :nono:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Oct 9 2007, 04:34 PM~8963189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im sorry


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics in a while when I get home. I might change the skirt but I will let you guys check it out.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, what do you guys think? 


















This will be the only other mod to the frame. Remember, semi custom.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

looks good!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm. Im going to try one or two different skirts before I do anything.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

POO!

make something more interesting!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ha nena ur a lucky ass jk na that shit will be clean maybe in 08?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im trying to keep it in Semi but Im working on it.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

them skirts look like the same ol' stuff.

just make sure it FLOW's ...........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What do you guys think of this one? :dunno:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

It looks pretty koo....i think it would look better if you did a kinda swurvy design....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still got the chainguard to work out too. So it wont ook plain.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

looks like this project is going pretty good

if u guys need any lil custom parts cut hit me up


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 13 2007, 09:36 PM~8995318
> *It looks pretty koo....i think it would look better if you did a kinda swurvy design....
> *


x2 curvs would look good


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2007, 09:27 PM~8995276
> *What do you guys think of this one?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was almost ready ot cut out the sheetmetal for this but Im going to change the skirt. As soon as I talk to Nena I will go from there. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks ok but doeast seem to flow with the frame. follow the lines


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THanks for the input but this other idea is something that I have been wanting to do for a long time and is going to be way better. But I want Nena to go over it first before we do anything.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

UPDATES? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 17 2007, 09:25 AM~9021598
> *UPDATES? :dunno:
> *


Pretty much whats going on is me and Nena are going to redo the back end of the bike so we still gotta come to an agreement on the final version. But, I think Im going to cut the tank out anyway cause thats a sure thing. The only thing is that its raining here so we will see what happens.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Sing the rain song... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 01:55 AM~8966957
> *Ok, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to sand it all the way like that?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks like a wire drill bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 17 2007, 10:56 PM~9027752
> *what did you use to sand it all the way like that?
> *


Wire wheel on the end of a drill. It takes everything off including bondo. Its pretty messy sometimes but its worth it in the end. Most frames take about and hour to two hours to clean this way and sometimes two wire wheels depending on how thick the paint is.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Im getting the one your selling me sand blasted :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 18 2007, 11:05 AM~9030197
> *Im getting the one your selling me sand blasted :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I need to charge a cleaning fee or someshit casue all that stuff takes along time.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2007, 11:10 AM~9030232
> *  I need to charge a cleaning fee or someshit casue all that stuff takes along time.
> *


I'll probably come get it next week  im not sure on the date though :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 18 2007, 11:15 AM~9030262
> *I'll probably come get it next week   im not sure on the date though :dunno:
> *


Just let me know.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anything new??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 06:02 PM~9142480
> *anything new??
> *


Not really. I havent had a chance ot talk to nena about the new changes. I been working nights so its harder for me to get a hld of her. But I might switch back to working days. Meanwhile I have been catching up on parts for other people and getting my stuff together for the lil tiger build off.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 3 2007, 10:50 AM~9145887
> *
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is a skirt idea i did on paint :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 04:05 PM~9152654
> *here is a skirt idea i did on paint  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I got a really good idea forher frame but I still need to get it approved. It should be real nice when its done. :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

that looks sick!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 4 2007, 05:16 PM~9152998
> *that looks sick!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

wen did u strt dis thing?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 5 2007, 01:35 PM~9159428
> *wen did u strt dis thing?
> *


Still working n the design of the frame but as soon as I get it approved then I will get to work on it.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

wat yr schwinn iz it?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 6 2007, 02:12 PM~9168450
> *wat yr schwinn iz it?
> *


nvrmnd, i lookd at da 1st page :biggrin: cool an 81...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 07:05 PM~9152654
> *here is a skirt idea i did on paint  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


lookz like what i did on mine


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

^ dat shits fukin balla


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here it is. What do you guys think? :dunno:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 07:05 PM~9152654
> *here is a skirt idea i did on paint  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


nice as hell! thats got my vote! :biggrin: 
screw all that jagged pointy stuff, I like that smooth look.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 09:31 PM~9206912
> *Here it is. What do you guys think?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i think everybody likes my design better sorry raul


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got another idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im really sorry guys but these two designs are way too simple. 









If I do this one, theres not room for any murals or patterns. Still too simple.









I told Juan Gotti one time that every bike I do I want to try something new. I have never done a molded fender before so Im going to try it on this bike. Were still going to do the same deisgn and we can always add to it later. Another thing is this project is the ones that isnt going full custom so you guys might be expecting more? :dunno: 

Eric - Full
Rosie - Radical
Lil guy - Semi
ROC - Full
Juan Gotti - Full
Nena - Semi

I think you guys will like it when its all done. Im going to start on it this week.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah because i am dying to see my mural ideas on that bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2007, 07:31 AM~9206912
> *Here it is. What do you guys think?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Put a rear skirt on it.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2007, 09:31 PM~9206912
> *Here it is. What do you guys think?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


go wit that
looks badass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2007, 08:38 PM~9230417
> *Put a rear skirt on it.
> *


I was thinking about it but I might leave it open like that cause that way we can run the full chainguard. I like cutting the chainguards up but sometimes it looks really clean if we just leave it alone. If we paint it we can also put the name of the bike on it or get it engraved on the chainguard later on. There alot of possabilites for it but im not saying no to adding a skirt. For now. Im just going to add the tank and the fender and then see what Nena wants to do.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just need to get the fenders and then I can get to work. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally gottem. :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

thoze r dusty az fuk!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys. im moving today. so i dont know when i`ll get the internet back..maybe friday? 
anyways, raul we will be in touch and every1 else that has my number or if u need me jst hit me up! bye guys have a happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 21 2007, 06:52 AM~9272803
> *thoze r dusty az fuk!!
> *


There not bad at all.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, Im going to work on this during the next few days. The rear fender is going to get cut down below where you bolt it to the part behind the seat post. That should be cut sometime tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 02:27 AM~9280405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

tight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 02:27 AM~9280405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a toda madre


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

i realy like the fenders..


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, Im sorry guys but I have been really busy. Im definatly going to get something done to the bike tomorrow. :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I finally cut the fender today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For those wondering I used these to cut the fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The fender needs to be streightined out a bit before I can weld anything to the sides.

Left side









Right side


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This was one of those lowrider fenders and that shit has to go. I tried the best with the tools I had here to get rid of it but I will work on it some more later.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2007, 02:07 PM~9325599
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


Thanks.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

looks koo....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

if you cant git that lovely lowrider off i got a brand new never mounted rear fender without the lowrider stamped on it. :dunno:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice progress Rau!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice ass progress i bet nena will be happy with it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 28 2007, 03:11 PM~9325985
> *if you cant git that lovely lowrider off i got a brand new never mounted rear fender without the lowrider stamped on it. :dunno:
> *


Its pretty much gone. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No real updates yet so I will just post this pic for the hell of it.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2007, 03:08 AM~9338510
> *No real updates yet so I will just post this pic for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am doing that to my back fenders on the red bike. I think its cleaner.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

it's a cool project ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS IT DONE YET :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any more metal work updates


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 5 2007, 12:51 AM~9377810
> *any more metal work updates
> *


I have been wanting to work on this but it was really cold these last few days. Its supposed to warm up soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It was finally warm enough to work on stuff today. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nenas finally got a tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Next step is to figure out the rear fender. I have never done this before so its going to be a learning experiance for me. Im not sure if I want to flair the sides of the fender out or just weld it flush to the bar. Any input or advice is appriciated. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2007, 02:46 PM~9381344
> *Next step is to figure out the rear fender. I have never done this before so its going to be a learning experiance for me. Im not sure if I want to flair the sides of the fender out or just weld it flush to the bar. Any input or advice is appriciated.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i say weld it wheres it at so that way its stay skinny like the front and it wont be so fat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 5 2007, 07:21 PM~9383790
> *i say weld it wheres it at so that way its stay skinny like the front and it wont be so fat
> *


Thats what I was thinking of doing. Then I can cut the piece that goes behind the seatpost a little big to cover the gaps. If i get a chance I will work on that this weekend.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2007, 10:40 PM~9385693
> *Thats what I was thinking of doing. Then I can cut the piece that goes behind the seatpost a little big to cover the gaps. If i get a chance I will work on that this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its raining cats and dogs today.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2007, 10:37 PM~9394354
> *Its raining cats and dogs today.
> *


yup its still rainin


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 12:37 AM~9394354
> *Its raining cats and dogs today.
> *


is hella snowing here it about time!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then today I went to sleep at 3am, got up at noon, and I had to leave for work at 2pm.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2007, 05:12 PM~9400140
> *Then today I went to sleep at 3am, got up at noon, and I had to leave for work at 2pm.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were going to be welding this weekend. :biggrin: More progress real soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Well what do you know? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool cool


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

good to see some progress raul   

keep up the good work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 15 2007, 05:13 PM~9460929
> *good to see some progress raul
> 
> keep up the good work
> *


Its supposed to rain monday and tuesday and I just lost the front fender. :banghead:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 03:53 PM~9460850
> *Well what do you know?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


how come you didnt put that much effort to weld my frame like that? 



looks good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 15 2007, 07:22 PM~9461574
> *how come you didnt put that much effort to weld my frame like that?
> looks good.
> *


The welder I used today was 100% better than the one I used for yours. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9461574
> *how come you didnt put that much effort to weld my frame like that?
> looks good.
> *


x $200. LOL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 06:26 PM~9461596
> *The welder I used today was 100% better than the one I used for yours.  :|
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I found the front fender. :biggrin: Sorry about the dots but that the only tape I had. I will probably cut this out sometime this week and figure out the back. I know the curve needs some attention but I will address that when I cut the metal out.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 15 2007, 05:17 PM~9460950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the above! :biggrin: 
Keep up the great work! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:cheesy: alright the ball is rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we cant let this topic fall behind


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 23 2007, 01:40 AM~9512824
> *we cant let this topic fall behind
> *


X2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 16 2007, 01:08 AM~9463178
> *:cheesy:  alright the ball is rolling :thumbsup:
> *


 and the ball has stopped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 30 2007, 02:45 AM~9563919
> *and the ball has stopped
> *


Not really. I cant do any welding on it till next weekend so Im working on other things until then. Were going to see some more progress soon.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i thought you were never going to make fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2007, 01:19 PM~9565600
> *i thought you were never going to make fenders?
> *


word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 02:44 PM~9566566
> *word?
> *


yea. remember when i got my frame and asked you if you could make me a pair and you said no.and you would never make fenders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 30 2007, 07:44 PM~9568328
> *yea. remember when i got my frame and asked you if you could make me a pair and you said no.and you would never make fenders.
> *


Would you rather have me fuck up nenas fenders or your fenders?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 06:44 PM~9568339
> *Would you rather have me fuck up nenas fenders or your fenders?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats what I thought.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2007, 07:47 PM~9568360
> *Thats what I thought.
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not like that but I rather experement on Nenas bike instead of rush something for someone else. Thats kinda the point here. Just trying out new shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 23 2007, 01:40 AM~9512824
> *we cant let this topic fall behind
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess this project just stopped cause of the fenders. The rear fender was bent up pretty bad so it took forever to get it right. Its supposed to stop raining sometime this week so I will get some stuff of it done soon.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For those that were wondering what happened to this project, Its still here but Nena's still saving up for the paint job. Pretty much thats it. Its not really on hold but Im sorry for not keeping you guys up to date on it.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Rome wasn't built in a day. Besides everybody knows how long it takes to build a bike.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Time to start on this again. :biggrin: Pics soon.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 1 2008, 10:53 PM~10313591
> *:ugh:  :dunno:
> *


You still down to do the bondo?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IVE BEEN READY 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 1 2008, 10:55 PM~10313602
> *IVE BEEN READY 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.
> *


I will be a year in July. :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SAME THING. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2007, 02:27 AM~9280405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming soon.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing major happened today. Some of the old Schwinn stuff had alot of tarnish on it so I just wire wheeled it off. I also had an old pedal stuck in the crank and I was able to take care of that. Maybe pics when I get home just cause I might be bored.  I think tomorrow, if I have time I will put it all together so I can refresh everyone memory of what shes got so far. :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2008, 09:43 PM~10330795
> *Nothing major happened today. Some of the old Schwinn stuff had alot of tarnish on it so I just wire wheeled it off. I also had an old pedal stuck in the crank and I was able to take care of that. Maybe pics when I get home just cause I might be bored.   I think tomorrow, if I have time I will put it all together so I can refresh everyone memory of what shes got so far.  :cheesy:
> *


good idea boss


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics tonight I swear. :happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do you even have a finished bike?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 07:25 PM~10367974
> *do you even have a finished bike?
> *


hater number one has entered the building...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

now im a hater?????? well do you? post pics fool. and remember im from sac so watch what you say when you decide to run your mouth


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 07:28 PM~10368026
> *now im a hater??????  well do you? post pics fool. and remember im from sac so watch what you say when you decide to run your mouth
> *


Im not the one starting anything. This topic is about Nenas bike not mine. It is the responsibility of the owners of the bikes I make to finish them, not mine. If you want to see a pic of my trike then go check out the last issue of Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. Its the only trike in there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 07:31 PM~10368058
> *Im not the one starting anything. This topic is about Nenas bike not mine. It is the responsibility of the owners of the bikes I make to finish them, not mine. If you want to see a pic of my trike then go check out the last issue of Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. Its the only trike in there.
> *


callin me a hater for no reason is starting something :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10368308
> *callin me a hater for no reason is starting something  :twak:
> *


So when you say "do you even have a finished bike?" that you being nice right?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2008, 08:11 PM~10368468
> *So when you say "do you even have a finished bike?" that you being nice right?
> *


thats right


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump for nena


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Is this damn bike ever gonna become a reality???

I could have scraped them pedals to nothing by now!















































































































hahaha.
I dont give a damn about the pedals, but for real, whats taking so long?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Nenas been saving for the paint job. I finally got the go ahead to finish it up so it can go to paint. Lil Criminal is ready to do the bondo.  I will post pics of whatever I can when I get home tonight.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahhh hum bug


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, This is just for now. I can take more in the morning when I can bolt more stuff on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This might be a problem cause the chainguard kinda covers the engraving on the sprocket. Its not really bolted but you get the idea.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats it for now. Tomorrow I will put on the handlebars, mirrors and the seat.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 12:38 AM~10370314
> *This might be a problem cause the chainguard kinda covers the engraving on the sprocket. Its not really bolted but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


cut the front of it like the back fender???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will figure it out later.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

here is what i was thinking sompthing along these lines so you can have a chain guard but still see the sproket


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got most of it together today but I wont be able to post pics till I get home tonight.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nena got finer :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2008, 12:39 AM~10370317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


interested in sellin that steering tube raul??? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 9 2008, 11:25 PM~10379232
> *interested in sellin that steering tube raul??? :biggrin:
> *


Nope, none of these parts are for sale. Sorry buddy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The only thing missing is the twisted kick stand, fenders, front rim and bullet light.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the chain guard bolted on the way it should be. I have a solution for this problem but I will show you guys later.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 10 2008, 01:40 AM~10379544
> *Nope, none of these parts are for sale. Sorry buddy.
> *


thats kool man......if you run across another one, let me know!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

lookin nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates in two weeks.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 03:37 PM~10468408
> *updates in two weeks.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta finish up some other things first.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

do you need any other parts?? i got some laying around


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 21 2008, 04:20 PM~10468754
> *do you need any other parts?? i got some laying around
> *


What you got? :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 21 2008, 10:15 PM~10472190
> *What you got?  :dunno:
> *


flat twisted sissybar brand new just put it on my bike when i got it and took it right off :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'll look through my parts and see what ealse i got i can let go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10482260
> *flat twisted sissybar brand new just put it on my bike when i got it and took it right off :dunno:
> *


Nah, I think that were eventually going to put a faced sissy bar and fork on this. I think thats all we need except for tires and tubes and shit like that.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I actually worked on this late last year but I didnt think it was enough to update the topic. Let me know if you guys want to see some pics of everything. Im thinking of working on this again sometime this summer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 6 2009, 10:11 PM~12931048
> *I actually worked on this late last year but I didnt think it was enough to update the topic. Let me know if you guys want to see some pics of everything. Im thinking of working on this again sometime this summer.
> *


is she still interested in this build?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

probely not, she probely forgot about it its been so long


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 02:23 AM~12933061
> *is she still interested in this build?
> *


Yea but shes real busy going to school full time. She gave me shit about it not too long ago.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2009, 10:07 AM~12934045
> *Yea but shes real busy going to school full time. She gave me shit about it not too long ago.
> *


cuz u lagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg jp lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 7 2009, 09:07 AM~12934045
> *Yea but shes real busy going to school full time. She gave me shit about it not too long ago.
> *


hey guys, yes i have been busy at school! i'm trying to get those good grades :biggrin: and i am loving college! lol. anyways, sorry for the lag guys..its hard balancing out so many things!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13033726
> *
> *


hey there.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Glad to see this is still some what alive


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 18 2009, 12:03 AM~13036219
> *Glad to see this is still some what alive
> *


Its still here and I do have some updates but it wouldnt make sense since I wouldnt work on it for a while. Or atleast until I finished the metal work on my lil tiger. Maybe two more months and I will get back on it.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to post these the other day. Most of the bike is there. Shes just missing a few items but they will be taken care of promptly.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2009, 07:30 PM~13033775
> *hey there.
> *


 :wave: 


&wheres eric?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q~VO MAMI


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 19 2009, 07:32 AM~13048457
> *:wave:
> &wheres eric?
> *


he does'nt realy log in much since theirs nobody to b.s on here anymore.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 19 2009, 08:32 AM~13048457
> *:wave:
> &wheres eric?
> *


computer issues.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2009, 08:47 AM~13048971
> *computer issues.
> *


i wonder why? :biggrin: 
what you want for that st tube?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2009, 10:12 AM~13049157
> *i wonder why? :biggrin:
> what you want for that st tube?
> *


what steering tube?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2009, 09:33 AM~13049331
> *what steering tube?
> *


the chrome one on the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 19 2009, 10:35 AM~13049341
> *the chrome one on the frame.
> *


The one on nenas?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

glad this is still here. looks like its just some grinding discs and some bondo away from paint.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Feb 19 2009, 07:34 AM~13048462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he doesnt even say hi on myspace!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric kinda has computer problems right now.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13129579
> *Eric kinda has computer problems right now.
> *


all that pron yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, *sanjo_nena408*


:wave: Did you do what I told you to do?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys sorry for going MIA for a few days. I been trying to focus a lot of my time in my economics class and balancing the clubs I am involved in. I'll try to be on more! :biggrin: 


oh and buddy i think its PORN not Pron? 

lol jk.....kinda.....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh. same thing yo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates in a few months.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Apr 28 2009, 10:40 AM~13715526
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------

